# what are the best culinary(schools,institutes,colleges,universities) in europe?



## xmavericx (May 12, 2008)

I want to be a professional chef and eventually own and manage my own fine dining restaurant in the future. 

If you are a chef and went to a european school, please comment.

Please give me many options and links....

Your answers can help me succeed in my future....
thanks


----------



## rahil (May 12, 2008)

plz tell me any school of coockin in europe without ielts requerment


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think Le Cordon Bleu Paris is a good one, I will attend the one in ottawa next year, because I don't have that much money. anyway, you should not have a hard time to find a great cooking school in france and italy.


----------



## cswd (Jun 10, 2008)

If you speak French, then a good one is Institut Paul Bocuse (Lyon) or Le Cordon Bleu (Pairs).

I have visited Le Cordon Bleu in Ottawa (the real one and not some knock-off like the ones in the US). The school teaches French cooking / baking. Also, you can do one or more of your "semesters" in Paris.

I will be attending LCB Ottawa in late June. My plan is to do my advanced cuisine in Paris, after doing my Basic and Intermediate in Ottawa. Less expensive that way and you still get Paris experience.

Hope this helps.


----------

